
Somali sea gangs lure investors at pirate lair - UsNThem
http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE5B01Z920091201
======
sophacles
I was really hoping this was about some 419 variant...

We would like to steal ships worth $x, but to do so we need boats and guns and
fake papers, which cost $y. We presume in most cases we will be able to ransom
for $x/10 of which you will get $y*10. Please send the money to... and so on.

------
indierockerboy
Best quote: "we've made piracy a community activity."

~~~
lanstein
There are a couple of gems in there. Another is "I am really happy and lucky.
I have made $75,000 in only 38 days since I joined the 'company'."

